# Cub Cadet 3000 Hydraulic oil



## dantheman

I have a 3000 series Cub Cadet and i need know what i can use for the tranny fluid. I seen several suggestions in this thread. 20W50 sounds the best is this just plain motor oil 20W50 or some type of 20W50 tranny/hydro oil?


----------



## Guest

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members who is familaiar with Cub Cadet will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales

Howdy dantheman, welcome to the tractor forum.

My JD Z-Trac mower manual specifies 15W-40 oil for the hydraulic fluid. I use Shell Rotella T4 15W-40 engine oil and have been doing so for the last 10 years, without incident. Shell also makes a synthetic Rotella oil T5 version, but it costs more. I change the hydraulic oil every 2-3 years, and it looks nice and clean when I change it. I change the hydraulic filter annually.

If you prefer 20W-50 (I don't know if Shell makes Rotella 20W-50), simply choose a good brand of oil. You can choose synthetic oil for a better quality, but it costs more.


----------



## RC Wells

Not sure which model of the 3000 you have, but the MTD built Cub Cadet GT-3204 requires a synthetic blend hydrostatic oil to handle the heat of operation.


----------



## dantheman

RC Wells said:


> Not sure which model of the 3000 you have, but the MTD built Cub Cadet GT-3204 requires a synthetic blend hydrostatic oil to handle the heat of operation.


so would a 20W50 synthetic work for this?


----------



## dantheman

the model I have is 3206 cub cadet 2002 model


----------

